# Pigs Ears



## Love Skye (May 6, 2012)

Could someone please settle an argument for me? What age can a puppy start to have Pigs Ears? Our Weimaraner is only 8 weeks old which I think is far too young but my Hubby thinks different. 
Thank You
Vicki


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv hardly given mine pigs ears, but I assume tripe sticks/ paddywack would be the same...mine had these things from about 8 weeks. Not sure if they're technically allowed them or not but didn't do mine any harm


----------



## Love Skye (May 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Pigs ears can be very high in fat and can often cause diarrhoea so personally I wouldn't give them until the pup is a bit older


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends if they are raw or not  raw ones i gave at 8 weeks but cooked i waited til pupster was older for them


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Our Weim had a couple at that age but we felt they were just so greasy we gave him dried chicken which he loves!

Nice to have another fan of the breed...my boy is 8 months old and an angel and a devil all wrapped up together


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been giving our 15 week old pup them since he was about 10 weeks old, maybe slightly older, and he has been fine with them - no upset stomach or anything - but his stomach seems to be pretty rock anyway, except when it comes to chicken


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Upset tummies we had early on with anything fatty. Rawhide was always a big hit with her at that age or those hedgehogs/crocodiles.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

Howl said:


> Upset tummies we had early on with anything fatty. Rawhide was always a big hit with her at that age or those hedgehogs/crocodiles.


Oh yes those hedgehogs/crocodiles were a big hit with mine too. Just be prepared for the green/orange poop! :yikes:


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Cow's ears make a great, lower fat, alternative.


----------

